# Pirate theme party-need game ideas



## gypsy (Aug 20, 2008)

A Scavenger Hunt could be fun. You can make maps. Try and made them look old and dirty. The map can have clues written on it to lead your guests to different pirate inspired items. After all X marks the spot.


----------



## Runwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Build a pirate ship. Float it in a pool. Man it with pirates. Have a water balloon fight between party guests and the pirates. I did it for my son's 5th birthday and his friends loved it.

Pictures at Welcome to the Frontpage


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Drinking games might seem a bit obvious for a pirate party, but I'm sure they would go down a treat! Popular ones include sitting/standing in a circle and going through the alphabet, a letter to each person, having to think of a theme-orientated word, such as for a pirate theme:
person 1: (A) - Argghhh matey (lol)
person 2: (B) - Booty
person 3: (C) - Cannon
Anyone who stalls has to drink (or "walk the plank" perhaps?!) until they have thought of a word. Only problem I can forsee with pirate related words is that certain letters might prove a real challenge, but hey, you can use anything


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i got old rusty keys on ebay - i just wanted them as a prop to hang up - but you might try there for them for your game


----------



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

You said adult games so I'm trying to think of something: "Adult" in nature

How about a game called "Pirate's Booty" - in where each person that goes to the party submits a picture the day before of thier butt (closed of course). This may be there entry into the party (kinda of a ticket) Each person get's to guess which butt belongs to who. Whomever guesses the most wins the Pirate's Booty.

SOrry I'm hopped up on Starbucks. Just a thought. 

Or maybe a dirty pirate limeric contest (after everyone is hammered)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I know this is an old thread and post...but its hilarious!!!!




imaginedesign said:


> You said adult games so I'm trying to think of something: "Adult" in nature
> 
> How about a game called "Pirate's Booty" - in where each person that goes to the party submits a picture the day before of thier butt (closed of course). This may be there entry into the party (kinda of a ticket) Each person get's to guess which butt belongs to who. Whomever guesses the most wins the Pirate's Booty.
> 
> ...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I would post this here too:
So my youngest is a reading a book where a character is on "some game called 10,000 pyramid". So we got an idea to play this at their party! If you dont know how it works - it goes sorta like this:

You give the answers e.g. jam,jelly,butter,peanutbutter, cream cheese,etc.
The answer the your team has to shout out: things spread on bread (or toast)

So I got these so far:

Answer: ......................... Question: (you state these, they have to guess the answer in the prev row)
-things pirates say ................ arrgh,shiver me timbers,dead men tell no tales, no rum?
-things needed to pillage .......... swords,pistols,tnt,....?? 
-things needed to comandeer a ship........... rope,cannons,proximity,swords,swimming,
-things Jack Sparrow says.......... savey, i got a jar of dirt, wheres the rum gone, parley


So I need more topics and answers---I need some hard ones too. Thanks and feel free to use at your party!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the game idea MM. Sound like fun.

There are photos of a walk the plank on Pinterest for kids parties. It is just on the ground---I think a piece of wood in the right dimensions. I think it could be hilarious to do a walk the plank game with adults. Especially after a little drinking. You could have simulations of things if they fell in early. Maybe they would have to "die" and act it out. Drowning, eaten by a shark, alligator, even strangled by an octopus, falling to the bottom of the sea to drown only to find a treasure chest of gold, etc. Just seems like with the right crowd this could be as much fun as the Winking Murder Game just with a new twist.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the idea printerd....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm trying to tie in the walk the plank board printersdevil mentioned into a min it to win it game. Maybe have them hold/balance something with their teeth so they can't look down.

My adults have short attention spans but I want to do 1 or 2 quick fun ones


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Matrixmom......

answer
things a pirate wears: ..............monkey jacket, vest, eye patch, cut off pants, boots
things written on a pirate flag:...........No Quarter. No Mercy, The beatings will continue until moral improves, Pirates for Hire, Dead Men tell no Tales, Prepare to be boarded
Famous Pirates: ............Blackbeard, Black Bart, Anne Bonny, Henry Avery, Henry Morgan, Jack Sparrow, One Eyed Willie
Famous Ships:...........Black Pearl, Queen Anne's Revenge, Fancy, Adventure Galley
Parts of the ship:...........bow, stern, keel, hatch, main deck, hull

We played a treasure game (kind of) 
I took one of the plastic pirate chests that pumpinpie found at walmart, filled it with sand and hid keys in the sand. 
They had to dig in the sand to find a key, & try to open the treasure chest. I had a box with a lock on it filled with a bottle of rum, a t- shirt , a really cool bottle stopper with a skull and a mug. Everyone loved this game.
I found old keys from everywhere. and yes they were all different sizes and shapes but it worked out. I bought a lock from the dollar tree and mixed them all in the sand. The trick was trying to guess how many bad keys to add. I thought we were going to have to go through the line again but one of the last people found the right key. I will see if I can find some pics.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

here's a few


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I LOVE THIS GAME!!! I think Im going to do this one! Thanks for sharing! Did anyone try just looking for the "right looking" key? My group are sometimes a bit of "smarta$$es" and they will throw a big looking key back in. I may have to do one for the adults, one for the kids. Did the sand get everywhere though? 

(ps thanks for more quest/answers to 10,000 pyramid)



offmymeds said:


> Matrixmom......
> 
> answer
> things a pirate wears: ..............monkey jacket, vest, eye patch, cut off pants, boots
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This could be done for many different themes just by altering the contents. Make a display of different items related to pirates, some to include,
spyglass,
map,
compass
eyepatch
small treasure chest
gold coins
gold earring
flint lock pistol
small ship
sand
jewels
parrot
hook
peg leg
bandanna

leave the display out, and remove it after a while. Have everyone write down as many things from the display they can remember. One who gets the larges number of correct items wins a prize.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The sand was pretty well contained and not a problem on them throwing a key back but some of them wanted to take their spouses "turn"


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Im the goddess - Im liking that one too. Pretty easy peasy.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.toppartyideas.com/pirate-party/#games

Grog Contest-courtesy of ehow

Host your very own grog contest. Invite guests to enter either as individuals or in teams of two, then choose several people to act as the judges' panel. Supply the teams with different types of rum, blenders, ice, juice, soda, fresh fruit and any other ingredients you deem necessary. Give the teams 15 minutes to come up with a custom recipe for a rum-based drink, then distribute samples of the drinks to the judges. The judges can choose the winner, who will receive a prize


more from ehow: 
pirate trivia. a cool example The term "buccaneer" actually originates from the word "boucanier" or "smoker of meat," the men who made the jerky in little smokehouses on the islands.

You can have a best male and female pirate costume, and even lay out a plank on the grass outside that the last-place vote-getters must walk.

Remember, pirates dressed eccentrically; that is, they collected pieces from all the places they went and ships they raided. They often incorporated their loot into their attire. (kind of makes you think of a dress up game...or for those guests that don't show up with costumes...fill a trunk with things found on the cheap or stuff you have around home...or use it as a prize winning idea...the silliest costume can be made out of things found in the trunk or trunks...or best looking pirate out of the things found) or maybe even use things to decorate pumpkins for a pumpkin decorating contest or skeletons)

Have a knot-tying contest


Create a list of "treasures" for the guest to find, either on their own or in small groups. Most people have camera phones now, so you can have them take pictures of their finds with their camera phones or have them bring a digital camera to use. Award the team that finds all the treasures the fastest with whatever prize you think best suits your guests

Another great activity for an adult pirate party is a rousing game of "Walk the Plank." This game is easy to set up and sure to bring out your guests' competitive spirits. Prepare several trivia questions before the party, or, if you own a trivia-based board game you can just snatch the questions from it. Have all of your guests stand in a line side-by-side. Ask your guests questions one at a time, working down the line, for each wrong answer a guest must take a step toward the end of the plank. To determine the end of the plank you can mark a finish line with some tape ahead of time, or, if you want to be really authentic, you can lay down boards so each of your guests will have their own plank. The game keeps going until there is only one player left uneaten by the sharks.

Don't let your guests' pirate fun end when the party does, send them home with some pirate party favors. Gold foil wrapped chocolate coins in a drawstring bag or miniature treasure chest make a great party favor. If you want something a little more fancy then you can get guests custom medallion necklaces engraved with the pirate names that you assigned them on their invitations.

Put together a CD of pirate music that can play throughout the party. Here are some examples: "Blow The Man Down" by Seadogs; "My Son John" by John C. Reilly; "Blood Red Roses" by Liam Clancy; "The Rakes of Kildare" by Toucan Pirates; "What Do You Do With a Drunken Sailor" by Seadogs

your pirate-themed party for adults could feature a "Barbary Coast banquet," with dishes from North Africa. Or invite guests to bring dishes from any region known for piracy, such as the Caribbean

pirate madlibs

jolly rogers were unique to each ship...so you could make a contest or something where teams come up with their own jolly roger

another food idea octopus dogs (hot dogs partially sliced into strips to make tentacles)

the term Davy Jones' locker brings up a few ideas for a game

Find the Flags

In this game, teams try to find as many pirate flags as they can. Create flags by cutting pieces of black material into squares and painting skulls and crossbones on them. Hide the flags around the party area. Divide partygoers into two teams. On your signal, the teams disperse and search for flags. After five minutes, blow a whistle to indicate the end of the search. The team that finds the most flags wins the game. If the party is held outside during the summer, add some more fun to the game by providing guests with water guns to use to shoot at rival team members while they are playing.


Cannonball Relay

Fill two buckets with black water balloons. Split party guests into two teams and have each team form a single file line. Place a bucket of water balloons next to each team and place an empty bucket about 15 feet away from each team. On your mark, the first player in each team takes a balloon, runs to the empty bucket and places the water balloon inside. After placing the balloon inside, players run back to their team and tag the next player, who follows the same procedure as described above. If a balloon pops, the person must return to the starting point and try again. The team that fills the empty bucket with the most water balloons wins the game.

or have teams stand at a distance and throw water balloons in the bucket across from them, whichever bucket has the most water in the end wins

Set up a long 2-by-4 plank in the party area, and, after the guests enjoy a few drinks from the bar, play a round of walk the plank and award prizes to those who can make it across

For an outdoor party after dark, consider playing a game of "Capture the Flag" in the dark with glow-in-the-dark flags for each team.

Party favors for an adult pirate-themed party are dependent on the party's budget. For a party on an elaborate budget, consider giving each guest a bottle of rum to remember the event. Alternatively, record the highlights of the event, and make DVD copies to hand out to the guests. Or, take pictures at the party, and offer photo frames with a picture for each guest. Consider having mugs or beer steins engraved with the party's date and filling the cups with gold chocolate coins. For a party on a tight budget, fill a small treasure chest full of items, such as gold chocolate coins or fashion candy jewelry.

Make or buy a poster of a pirate ship. Cut out pictures of flags and let the guests play Pin the Flag on the Pirate Ship
Draw island outlines on pieces of paper and lay them on the floor. Use them to play musical islands, just like musical chairs


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Si-cotik thanks for all the wonderful ideas.

I like this version of walk the plank - trivia plus walking the plank if answer a question wrong. Too funny. So there are 2 teams and they "step" on the plank when they answer a question wrong? Or does everyone stand horizontally next to each other and have their own "plank"? I would have to have alot of questions, I usually have @ 50 people. Hmm have to think about the logistics of this one.

Now I just have to find mini rum bottles and make my own labels as a favor.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

I know the latest replies to this are around a month old, but taking a liking to a lot of ideas here. I especially like the make your pirate flag idea, depending on number of teams you could have a couple different categories for prizes (scariest, funniest, lewdest (if party supports it)). 

Not sure on budget for the bottles, but these are sure nice....http://www.ebottles.com/showbottles-bottle-1315-kw-SWING_TOP_FLASK___GLASS.htm

Also here are a lot of pirate terms..maybe use them in a game where the Captain (host) says a term and first team to correctly define it wins a gold coin, team with the most gold coins wins; or have a definitions on several decks of cards, each team gets a deck and holds up what they think the answer to the term is.

http://www.pirateglossary.com/Phrases.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Pirate Phrases are great. You could always test their knowledge of the crew needed to run the Pirate Ship. I know it stumped my guests


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Piratedex and celipops: thanks for all the pirate info. These would be great for games - question and answer type.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You're Welcome. If you are interested in adding a Pirate Adventure / Scavenger Hunt, let me know. I did one in 2012. I also have some fun posters you could use depending on how you theme the party


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha!! Those are too funny. I really like nautical acq and redistribution pic
pirating for dummies - did you make this cover? hysterical. If not, I cant believe they have such a thing!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

You are welcome, Just found this while scavenging the high seas, it is produced by an actual language learning company, though I figure they just did it as a jest as it is not listed in their language list.

http://www.mangolanguages.com/learn-pirate/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Check out the spirit clearance pirate stuff. Lots of costumes and props there.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I made the pirating for dummies book cover. Was the talk of the night. Much Rum Involved LOL

Ohhh I did a poster for the wall.. Band on the Rum! I should try and find it to post. Hysterical


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is the better version - didn't realize the font changed


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's some things you might draw inspiration from :

-a "Pirate Island" Banner i had made for the party - it was 10' x 7' and I hung it on the fence with zip ties 
-The Pirate Hunt Game Starter Page I left in a pile of old Pirate Maps on a desk to be found
-The treasure map i created for this adventure. Keep in mind, they didn't get the whole map at once. They got a "piece" only. and as they played through, they received more of the map.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stuff! I love the Pirating for Dummies. Would be fun to have one or something like a how to for Conjurerer---witches, wizards, fortune tellers, etc. LOL


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Love this thread!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Woah..... someone has been digging backwards LOL *takes a bow. Here's the rest of the files that went with the original post.

If you would like any of the files, i have them saved, I can email them to you. 

I can also post a new thread with the completed 2012 pirate hunt. it's a little more complicated, but worth the effort.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the written walk through for it.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

The thread came up in a google search! LOL! 
Thanks so much for posting all that!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You are welcome - I posted the other for you last night - if you would like the original files to anything, let me know. I'll email them to you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/147719-pirate-scavenger-hunt-adventure.html


----------



## Deviousdiana (4 mo ago)

celipops said:


> You're Welcome. If you are interested in adding a Pirate Adventure / Scavenger Hunt, let me know. I did one in 2012. I also have some fun posters you could use depending on how you theme the party


I'm very interested if you still have


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Deviousdiana said:


> I'm very interested if you still have


i have the files. I’m-not sure what you are looking for. 
you can have them printed or configure them to what works for you.


----------

